# Cheap wheels woolies



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

£20 for 3 on eBay. Great price if they are genuine. Thought it might be of use.


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

"Genuine Lambswool"

They are not genuine. Wheel Woolies (the real ones) are made from carpet fibres.

Please note, I am not saying these are not good, I have never tried them so can't comment on the quality etc. I am only stating that they are not genuine wheel woolies


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

these were £13 the other day until an influx in purchases they bumped up the price!


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

I brought a set when they were only £12.99..always worth a punt at that price..


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Mine arrive today..feel and look ok, will just need to try them out. picture is them next to my old wheel woolies...


----------



## Marky899 (Feb 12, 2013)

anyone have a link to the item?


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Marky899 said:


> anyone have a link to the item?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172164456721?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

If you've purchased them 2 weeks ago then by DW standards about 4 washes would have taken place by now?!

Any feedback yet mate?


----------



## Moleyboy (Apr 16, 2016)

I purchased something similar a few weeks ago (lambs wool) and whilst they are ok - especially the small one for getting in between the spokes of my wheels - they tend to 'flatten down' quite considerably when loaded with water. Almost like having a Dooka on a stick if you know what I mean.
Definitely better than the wheel brush I was using (there's no spray from the brush coming back at me) but like Saverschoice says they would be better if the bristles were a little stiffer.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Arvi said:


> If you've purchased them 2 weeks ago then by DW standards about 4 washes would have taken place by now?!
> 
> Any feedback yet mate?


:lol: no not yet..hopefully should get around to using them next weekend..:thumb:


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

sistersvisions said:


> Mine arrive today..feel and look ok, will just need to try them out. picture is them next to my old wheel woolies...


You can tell which ones a original in that pic don't look like the link or listing on eBay


----------

